# Telefonie Software

## haggi

Hi,

gibt es eine nettes Programm  mit dem man über eine Direktverbindung & Headset mit jemandem sprechen kann ? Unter Windows gabs da ein Programm namens "Buddyphone". Wenn euch da auf anhieb ein Programm einfällt, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gesammelt (z.B. Sprachqualität über DSL[17kb/s up]) und welchen Funktionsumfang haben diese.

MfG

Haggi

----------

## ian!

Wie wäre es mit einem einfachen GnomeMeeting? Ist auch im Portage.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## haggi

Wow das Teil kann ja wohl alles  :Smile:  Eine wirklich gute Allround-Lösung, danke für den Tip. Leider muß ich als KDE user ne ganze Menge emergen  :Sad: 

MfG

Haggi

----------

## MIT_Service

Evtl wäre Teamspeak auch ne Sache.

Is halt eher auf Kommunikation während online Spielen ausgelegt.

----------

## lo4dro

Hi.

Wenn es was an der console sein soll, dan gibt es noch ohphone

 net-im/ohphone [ Masked ]

----------

## haggi

na dann hätten wir ja alles zusammen: GnomeMeeting als allround-Lösung (inkl. Videochat usw.),  Teamspeak zugeschnitten für die Gamer unter uns und für den Resourcen schoner ohphone.

Danke Jungs.

----------

